# 1 St Day of Winter - What's in Ur neck of the world?



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

YES, Indeed - Spring will come soon enough!! But for now, the signs point to the sun coming up earlier from here on out, each day a little sooner!! 


That's the part - today - I have learned to look forward too - getting over the short day hump and headed to Spring ..... YA!!

It is 31 this cool morning ....

What is it in your Neck of the Woods?

Stay Warm All - & MERRY CHRISTMAS to YA!!!!

Dirk - DMS Ry.

and.... hoping to meet more of you in the year ahead!!!! 
............May it be a better train playing year!!!!!!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in SUNNY Florida, it was 39 when I arose at 5:30. 
Larry


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Here in Massachusetts it's raining with BIG raindrops, wind gusts to 50 mph, temps in the 40's, other than all that, it's a beautiful day. Wait........what's that noise? 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

calling for about 4" of snow... at least that means the nasty cold rain stopped.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

For my entire life in Upstate NY, December 21st has never been "The First Day of Winter"..It is simply the Winter Solstice.. 
almost the middle of winter! 
Winter has already been here for about 2 months by the time the Solstice rolls around!  
The first snow (and the true arrival of Winter) is usually late October or early November. 

But this winter has been very mild so far, same as last winter. 
But we are finally getting some snow tomorrow, from the tail-end of the big storm that has rolled across the upper midwest this week. 
(im not going to use these new fake "names" the media invented, I think that is lame..Hurricanes are worthy of names, but not a foot of snow, 
a foot of snow is nothing..) 
But still..first real snow of the season tomorrow! Will probably finally fire up the snowblower tomorrow. 

Scot


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Rain. 

Like Scot L. I also don't count December in the Mid-Atlantic to be winter. We usually get our great white dumping in late January or February, after the Diamondhead steamup. Although I came home from that steamup one time and had to shovel out a three foot high piled up bank of ice from across the driveway from a plow that came by while I was out of town. Hopefully I won't go through that again this year! (or ever again) 

Scott


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

20 and clear in Prescott............ No snow...


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By Mik on 21 Dec 2012 06:33 AM 
calling for about 4" of snow... at least that means the nasty cold rain stopped. 
I'm with Mik. I'm ready for the impending snow!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

7" of snow yesterday, with howling winds.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

About 8" of heavy wet snow! Hope the people who wanted a white Christmas are happy!

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year. 

Don


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

45 degress this morning with 15-20 mph winds. I am 15 miles north of Tampa, Fl in "Beautiful Downtown Lutz".


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

50 degrees outside right now. 

Quite nice to you northerners. 

Feels like 30 to us in Fl. 

Going down into the 30s here tonite. 

Back into the 70s by Christmas


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

eastern iowa 8-12+ inches of hard icy snow. 9 degrees ......Wife got stuck this morning on our yet to be plowed road. 
Yep, had our first snow and im ready for spring....lol 
Im getting to enjoy winter less and less as i get older.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That is one noticed event of getting older - yes - less interested in cold weather.... 

'ol guys rule - we want less winter - more heat !!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

27 and WINDY here. 

Rained buckets all day yesterday. Then the epic snow storm reached us and brought almost enough snow to cover the grass. Landlord got his snow blower fueled and running yesterday. Today, he used a broom to sweep off the sidewalk. 

Merry[/b] [/b]Christmas[/b] to you all![/b]


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Winter - a rather widely spaced period of time, and varies by low-cal as to 'when' it starts... 

so far from as early as Oct., to as late as Feb., a 4 to 5 month span, and yet the winter season is / should be 1/4 of a year, or so..


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

42F here in wet and soggy East Anglia, England. Ground is saturated after many weeks of heavy rains. More to come. We are luckier than some we live on high ground, plenty of floods around the rest of Britain. 
Give me a Palm tree over a Pine tree any day, I'm a sun and warm weather devotee.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it is brilliant sunshine and a pleasant 64 degrees right now in Burbank.CA. Goin' all the way down to a "chilly" 41 tonight.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Feels like it could snow. Going down to the 40 here tonight. 

So just waiting for Santa being not the end of the world yet.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm right there with you Gary.
Nice sunny day







here in So Cal., although it only got up to 64. Looking at mid 40's tonight. I might have to put on some big boy pants.








At least it ain't raining. Might even run trains tomorrow.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Tonight it is predicted to drop to 32 with a "wind chill factor" of 28! (I am in Florida for cryin' out loud!) Makes me think of all the ice at Diamondhead a couple or three years back. Makes it hard to do wax work, it is too brittle below 50 at the work bench. Then we get a wet Christmas. Life goes on... 

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Temps in the mid 50's in the South Bay Area. Sunny for the last few days, but rain moving in again tonight and lasting through Sunday. Then partly cloudy on Christmas Eve, cloudy on Christmas Day, and more rain for two days thereafter. I'm not real fond of rain.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear you Dwight. I lived in Menlo Park for 4 years. I could not wait for the rain to stop in March and on the other end I wanted the dry season to end. I grew up in the east and was used to four seasons with mixed wet and dry. I just could not get used to two seasons, one wet and one dry.

Chuck


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi guys,
Up here in sunny Alberta it's been warming up a little, minus 20C overnight. We had about a foot of snow in mid October and almost daily snow falls since then. Expecting to see the railheads around the beginning of May.
The weather man tells us it's going to get cold next week!!! really...what does he think it is now? I'm sure these guys live under rocks (warm one's) and never ever look outside.
I think that has to be the only job where you can be consistently wrong and keep your job.
Anyway, enough of that.
Best wishes to you all throughout the Christmas Season and a special thanks to all of you who have provided me with feed back and guidance in my posts.
Many more to come in the New Year.
Best regards.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so now it's already the second day of winter and no big change just north of Surf City (the genuine one, not that imagined one in Santa Cruz or some place like that). It's been mostly sunny and very clear, which translates to great views of the mountains north of us, which are covered with snow. Daytime temps have been in the low 60s by day and mid-40s at night, which is cold for those of us who don't cotton to cold weather. Weather forecast calls for rain, but the last few storms haven't produced much moisture in coastal So Cal. However, it might be a damp Christmas Eve, which should make my various neighbors' outdoor lights really look festive. I'll be admiring them from the comfort of our living room where our furnace is working overtime trying to keep our cardboard home warm (Mark Taper, developer of our tract, didn't get rich building structures out of substantial materials). 

Still, we're way warmer than some of you guys. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Surf City is Huntington Beach in Southern California, from the Jan & Dean song...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

While it is indeed the second day into "Winter" we were a very surprising 65 or so today, and I was down to a turtle neck over a T-shirt for the afternoon, while OUR Buddy John - "Totalwrecker" was in fact in a T-shirt today!!! 

Glad I do not live in a 'card-board' home here, even tho it is a smallish cabin!! We do stay very comfy in all but the most severe cold spells - like 0' or so!!! 

Really appreciate everyone adding to this thread. Something to lighten our days and look forward to warmer Spring weather - just around the corner.. some!!! ha ... and future train projects!!!! 

OH and again, to ALL MY MSL Buddies - a Very MERRY CHRISTMAS THIS YEAR!! 

GOD Bless US ALL!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep 72, got so warm under the sun that I had to put on my anti-uv shirt! 
Lazy day, imagineered a scene for Colossal Dave's new advertising ploy. 
Fed peanuts to 'my' chipmonks and just took it easy until called to help my friend change out his trucks shocks. 
Got home just in time for a nap. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, good thing you weren't late fer the nap, eh!!!! 


Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya got that right, takes very careful planning! 

John


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

John, to digress (hey, we done wore out the weather question), your comment about shocks reminds me of my first and last attempt to replace the front struts on my Renault Alliance "race car." Got the new ones on but couldn't get them to compress so's I could re-attach them to the lower a-arm. Figured a long ride (340 miles) to Laguna Seca Raceway would cause them to settle. Got there, started to back the car off the trailer when the left strut unhinged itself, the left halfshaft pulled out of the tranny, spilling oil all over their precious pavement. Car is sitting half off the trailer when a course worker comes up and says, "You gotta move that car." Whadda ya think I told him? ;-(


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh I probably heard it yesterday from underneath..... 

I feel your pain. 

Oh 'nother T shirt day... dang winter! 

John


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Got snow in Nebraska, got out on the railroad before it got real windy!


----------

